# FMA cane forms?



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

I know that other FMA's practice cane techniques.  Here is the form that we learn in our art.

http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/jk_unigzyow.avi

How does this compare to what you learn in your art?


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 3, 2006)

Certainly Modern Arnis has its anyos, Doce Pares has its set of forms, Pekiti Tirsia has its "64 Attacks," etc.

Two strengths that I see in your form are the willingness to engage in different directions and the segment where you change levels on the attack.

My take on forms is that they are a way to practice basic striking and footwork patterns within the context of a correct body mechanic.  One thing to consider is that differences between different FMA's (and thus the differences between their forms) are often generated by the kind of weapon that each respective art uses.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2006)

Do FMA forms resemble the I pattern used in many classical kata or do they deviate and do something totally different?


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 7, 2006)

In Doce Pares, e.g., http://www.doceparesaust.com/html/forms.html


----------

